# Verticle testicles ?



## Kyad02 (Oct 21, 2011)

My 9 month old has his "family jewels" in a verticle position with one above the other instead of side by side. Is this normal ? will it affect his ability to impregnate ? thanks


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ya know, I must just have something wrong with me, but I don't pay attention to my dog's testicles. Actually, I have all bitches now, but I have had dogs, and they were intact, and I wasn't constantly checking if they had arrived yet, or if they were up or down, or if they were placed correctly. Luckily they never got infected because I am not spending my days worrying about them.

But, it seems like nothing seems to get in the way of sperm production. Yes, yes, infection or brucellosis will, but barring that, if the testicle is not removed, treat it as though it is active. Even undescended testicles can be fertile. So my gut reaction is that your boy can reproduce, so please make sure that he does not, unless you are prepared to have puppies, and do all the necessary stuff that comes along with it.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Testicles are one slighty above the other one, with one slightly ahead of the other.. They are not side by side in the scrotum like a bull or horse.


----------



## Kyad02 (Oct 21, 2011)

wyominggrandma said:


> Testicles are one slighty above the other one, with one slightly ahead of the other.. They are not side by side in the scrotum like a bull or horse.


 His are one directly on top of the other.


----------

